# Out!!!!



## -Oy- (Jul 26, 2018)

Taken recently in Rawtenstall, Lancashire.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jul 26, 2018)

Cool pic.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2018)

Great picture...


Not as good as yours but I took these  on the  village green (I've reduced their sizes)


----------



## -Oy- (Jul 28, 2018)

Thanks both


----------

